# Honda HSS724AAWD Impeller Modification



## SkunkyLawnmowers (Oct 18, 2018)

I have only used Parker, my snowblower, for a few hours thus far – and the majority of that time was spent trying to unclog the chute / impeller housing!! The snow was wet and heavy and I expect to receive more snow like that, especially as we see temperatures slowly rising. I hope they don’t rise too far, though, or else Parker will be extremely bored! 

So, after much research both on this very helpful forum and on Youtube, I decided to do the impeller modification; whereby the gap between the end of the impeller and the blower housing is closed by attaching some form of rubberised material to the impeller. 

For anyone reading this down the line, bear in mind there are various ways of installing this modification and various materials one can use. I’m sharing this information in this thread to outline the way I chose to do mine – you may find another way that suits you better. 

I spent a long time researching this modification and my starting point was to do it in a way that involved the least amount of struggling and offered the most amount of precision fitting. 

So I chose to remove the impeller completely to do this task. This also allowed me to become mechanically familiar with the auger system and other internals of the housing. It also offered an opportunity to lubricate all those parts that need it, etc. It also allows service to items that may be seized or corroded.

I decided to go the route of using stainless (316) 1 inch x 5/16 bolts, 3/4 inch washers and nylock nuts. This was so that if I wanted to replace or service the rubber in the future, it would be a lot easier to remove those than trying to remove self-drilling screws, which can be tough to get out. 

When using stainless bolts and nuts together it’s crucial that lots of Copperslip (AKA Anti Seize) is used on the threads to prevent galling / binding. I had no problems because I used a lot and kept the friction very low but I have had issues in the past. So using lots of anti seize with stainless on stainless fasteners is a very good tip. 

After much research and asking around I found the most popular material that people used for the rubber part was 2 ply baler belting. For me, and many others, it offers a good balance between torsional strength balanced by flexibility to deal with the variations in the housing structure and to allow for an interference fit whilst not so being so rigid to stop the impeller turning at all – which I have seen happen. 

Once I had the impeller out, it struck me that this was not going to be as straightforward as I had first thought. The current HSS Honda blowers have a support bar running around the underside of the impeller paddle surface and this feature proves to be a challenge regarding where one can drill into the impeller. Drilling through the chute opening (with the impeller still in the housing) and guessing where the bar is on the other side can just as easily end up with one drilling into the bar – ask me how I know this 😉 

So I was even more happy that I had chosen to remove the impeller as doing so allowed me to make accurate measurements of where I could and couldn’t drill. 

Although not an exact science, it seems that most people, including me, feel it desirable to have at least 2 bolts near the impeller edge to help secure the rubber in place. The bar on the underside of Honda impellers is situated such that you have to have your bolts installed between the impeller front edge and the bar itself. This results in you having about 0.375 of an inch on centre to play with. 

Having to have the bolts located in that position also meant that I couldn’t use the 1.5 inch fender washers that I had planned on. This is because the large fender washers would mean the centre hole would have been drilled through the underside support bar. 

So in the end I had to use ¾ inch washers under the bolt head on the top side of the impeller paddle which allowed the hole on the underside of the paddle, where the nut would be, to be 0.375 on centre which was exactly half way between the underside support bar and the impeller leading edge.

I enjoy precision mechanics and engineering (I’m not much cop at it but I enjoy it) but I could have made life much easier for myself by using 1 inch x ¼ inch bolts and half inch washers (instead of 1 inch by 5/16 and ¾ inch washers). Those are the sizes I would recommend anyone to use who wanted to try my install. I would have had a little more wiggle room between the support bar and impeller edge, but the truth is I was too lazy to order any changes. Once I get my mind set into a job I tend to be very focused on it to the point where I must finish it with what I purchased originally to complete the job.

Anyway, I believe in measuring 5 times and and drilling ten times. Hahahhahahaha. It feels like that sometimes. I had fun using my new micrometer and a bit of guess work. First marks were made using my automatic punch. Then I made pilot holes using 1/8 cobalt bits were drilled, followed by big daddy cobalt bit 5/16. I found using more cooling oil than normal while drilling helped, plus not drilling too fast of course. 

Once I had my holes drilled I measured and cut the baler belt 2 inches by 3 ¼ inches. I did a lot of measuring in the auger housing before the job and I ascertained that the biggest gap between impeller end and the housing was 2/8s or about 5/16ths. I marked a line measuring 2/8ths of an inch on the end of the rubber which would be the amount of rubber overhang, so to speak, from the end of the impeller. 

I then laid the rubber on the impeller and using a punch through the drill holes, marked the rubber where it had to be drilled. Holes were drilled in the rubber and I had to use a 7/16ths (or maybe half inch) drill bit to make holes big enough for the bolts to go through without fighting with them. 

Copious amounts of ant seize (Copperslip) were used on the stainless hardware to prevent binding and the first of Parker’s new snow boots was on!! I was very chuffed with myself as usually by this stage I have thrown the job through the window with frustration. I installed the impeller temporarily in the housing to check the rubber fit and it looked good. So I decided to fit the second rubber paddle with the impeller on the bench. 

I then, after lubing up the blower housing, installed the impeller with 2 of 3 paddles installed into the blower housing. I decided I would do this and then install the 3rd paddle with the impeller in situ in the housing. It was a bit fiddly but I did it. I ended up installing the 3rd set of bolts by accessing them through the front of the auger housing, using 2 small ½ inch by ¼ inch drive sockets. 
So I had all 3 rubber paddles now installed and the impeller installed inside the housing. 

Everything else was then put back, taking the opportunity to grease and lube everything. I had a temporary panic when I suddenly went blank and forgot how to align the hole in the transmission shaft into the auger / impeller shaft. I blame my very rude mailman for putting me off my stride – don’t ask. 

Here are some photos showing the various stages of the job. Thanks for reading and I hope maybe one day it helps someone out. All I need now is some snow!!! But I’ll take slush, too, now that I’ve done the anti clog modification 😉


----------



## CalgaryPT (Dec 7, 2016)

You win the detailed documentation award. Wow. Thanks for this. I was a technical writer decades ago and love when people take the time to write like this. Nice work!


----------



## aldfam4 (Dec 25, 2016)

You'll enjoy this mod so much, it will put a smile on your face. Wait and see!!!


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Excellent tutorial .

Thank You.

The holes in the rubber material in mine are elongated so I can adjust them down the road from wear . However , some people say they have been using theirs for several years and have not had to readjust.I guess it depends how much drag you have. I did adjust mine so there is barely any drag .( if any )

We haven't had any snow yet so no test yet.


----------



## SkunkyLawnmowers (Oct 18, 2018)

CalgaryPT said:


> You win the detailed documentation award. Wow. Thanks for this. I was a technical writer decades ago and love when people take the time to write like this. Nice work!


Thank you, that is a big compliment and a helpful one. 

I am actually dyslexic so writing long pieces like that are a big challenge for me. With my version of dyslexia, one talks through in one's mind what to write down but what comes out of one's fingers is often gobbledegooke!!

This is the first (technical or mechanical) I've done. Years ago when I had my classic (I.E. OLD!!!) motorcycles I used to love reading people's write ups of how they fixed this or that on their machines. 

For me, I think it's all about that one time down the road where someone might be helped by what one wrote. I don't mind admitting that I was a little apprehensive about this mod, especially as I had bitched up my first attempt using self drilling screws quite badly. I'm pleased with how it all came out and I hope for Parker's sake it snows soon otherwise bored wrenches will find other parts of him to mod!!!


----------



## SkunkyLawnmowers (Oct 18, 2018)

aldfam4 said:


> You'll enjoy this mod so much, it will put a smile on your face. Wait and see!!!


I hope so!!! For the first time in my life I do not fear the slush anymore!!!! hahahah


----------



## SkunkyLawnmowers (Oct 18, 2018)

orangputeh said:


> Excellent tutorial .
> 
> Thank You.
> 
> ...


Thanks. 

You know, I was thinking of doing the same - even having like some crimped metal around an elongated or rectangular cut through which the rubber can moved toward the impeller to take up any room caused by wear. So that's cool that you did that and is something I might do down the line.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

you named your blower????

i did name a car once. even my Harleys never had a name but that car was really special.

if i can find a pic i'll post but i lost the original pic when it was pristine.


----------



## SkunkyLawnmowers (Oct 18, 2018)

orangputeh said:


> you named your blower????
> 
> i did name a car once. even my Harleys never had a name but that car was really special.
> 
> if i can find a pic i'll post but i lost the original pic when it was pristine.


Yes, he's called 'Parker' after Parker Schnabel from _Gold Rush_. I'll explain. I originally had a Cub Cadet 3 stage which was, upon reflection, too big for me. However, in the short time I owned it I called it The Yeti and then called it _Tony Beeps _after the same character in _Gold Rush_. Once I bought the Honda, it seemed natural to carry on the _Gold Rush_ theme and to call this one _Parker _ as he's spent his life thus far trying to dig through unthawed 'pay' and slush!! 

Funny, I never named any of my motorcycles, either, but I did have names for my cars. My bikes were V twins as well, but the cylinders turned 90 degrees around in the frame - Moto Guzzis.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

SkunkyLawnmowers said:


> Yes, he's called 'Parker' after Parker Schnabel from _Gold Rush_. I'll explain. I originally had a Cub Cadet 3 stage which was, upon reflection, too big for me. However, in the short time I owned it I called it The Yeti and then called it _Tony Beeps _after the same character in _Gold Rush_. Once I bought the Honda, it seemed natural to carry on the _Gold Rush_ theme and to call this one _Parker _ as he's spent his life thus far trying to dig through unthawed 'pay' and slush!!
> 
> Funny, I never named any of my motorcycles, either, but I did have names for my cars. My bikes were V twins as well, but the cylinders turned 90 degrees around in the frame - Moto Guzzis.


my car was a 1984 Subaru GL wagon named "World Famous Penguin Car" named thus because I had a small stuffed penguin on the driver's side mirror and his wings flapped when I was driving.

put it on Craigslist in Dubai for $13 million hoping some rich prince would buy it. no takers .

eventually sold it for $12,999,875 less for $125 to a guy that just got out of prison and in need of transportation for a job.

sorry did not mean to derail this. here are 2 impellers I did. One for a 928 and the other for a HS724 . I used an old mud flap for material. Have to credit a fellow member here ( the fixer ) for showing me how to do it.


----------



## SkunkyLawnmowers (Oct 18, 2018)

No derailing here, conversation will go where it will. 

When I saw those monetary units you were talking about I thought. "quick, get on his Christmas card list" then I realised you weren't talking about US$$$s hahahha  

I'm a Subaru fan, I have one and have been thankful for the AWD. 

Nice job with the impellers, so much easier I think with them on the bench!!


----------



## leonz (Dec 12, 2014)

Hello and good evening Skunkylawnmowers,

I am assuming its almost 7:40 GMT/ZULU time on your side of the pond.

If you have some turtlewax or fluid film you can lay down several coats on the interior of the chute and spout to help slick them up and blow the white crap across the lane and hit the mail boxes.

I found that I doubled my casting distance with both of my Toro snow pups and the john deere 2 stage junk mounted on the LA115 lawn mule. 

I keep hoping the JD junk gets stolen as its on borrowed time with 216 hours on it.


----------



## SkunkyLawnmowers (Oct 18, 2018)

Hi Leonz

hahaha, I always enjoy reading your posts!!

I'm actually_ this_ side of the pond, in the Blue Ridge Mountains! I'll have to update my profile.


----------



## CalgaryPT (Dec 7, 2016)

Oh yeah - and good call on the nylon lock nuts too @SkunkyLawnmowers . Personally I wouldn't trust self tapping metal screws. A friend of mine did the mod years ago and shot a self tap screw into his garage door when it came loose. There is a lot of vibration in there.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

leonz said:


> Hello and good evening Skunkylawnmowers,
> 
> I am assuming its almost 7:40 GMT/ZULU time on your side of the pond.
> 
> ...


dam Leonz we need some freaking snow so i can see what all the hype is bout the fluid film i bought because of you.

i already throw snow into the neighbors drive without the film or the impeller kit. can't wait to see how far it throws with both. better be impressive. :wink2:


----------



## CalgaryPT (Dec 7, 2016)

orangputeh said:


> dam Leonz we need some freaking snow so i can see what all the hype is bout the fluid film i bought because of you.


I still think Fluid Film smells like sausage. And I'm OK with that.


----------



## SkunkyLawnmowers (Oct 18, 2018)

CalgaryPT said:


> I still think Fluid Film smells like sausage.


So _that's_ why I'm always seeing dogs chasing snowblowers!!!!


----------



## leonz (Dec 12, 2014)

orangputeh said:


> dam Leonz we need some freaking snow so i can see what all the hype is bout the fluid film i bought because of you.
> 
> i already throw snow into the neighbors drive without the film or the impeller kit. can't wait to see how far it throws with both. better be impressive. :wink2:


=======================================================

Hello orangeputeh,

My dear friend I am positive that you will be impressed. I keep the aerosol cans I have warmed up so I can spritz more of it on the chutes to make the heavy crap go away faster and farther. 


You will also be able to protect the tracks on your snow mules in the off season as well by wiping it on the tracks to reduce any cracking and drying out of the rubber to a minimum.

You can wipe some fluid film on the door gaskets of your vehicles to make them seal better too-I have to do mine as the road noise is driving me nuts and they want $400.00 for a new set but now that I know this beast is a GM Canyon hiding under an IZUSU I290 badge I will be able to get less expensive parts.


----------



## northeast (Dec 29, 2017)

Nice work on the impellers and the post. Seeing someone take their time to do it right is nice to see! Did you re jet the machine before installing the impeller kit?


----------



## leonz (Dec 12, 2014)

CalgaryPT said:


> Oh yeah - and good call on the nylon lock nuts too @SkunkyLawnmowers . Personally I wouldn't trust self tapping metal screws. A friend of mine did the mod years ago and shot a self tap screw into his garage door when it came loose. There is a lot of vibration in there.


=======================================================

Hello CalgaryPT,

That reminds me of an experience a friend of mine from Australia had when he started doing custom land clearing with a rotary cutter clearing old growth in Queensland. 

The first day on the job his equipment dealer dropped off his new mule and the rotary cutter he bought with it and after the driver left he began clearing the property he was hired to mow.

No sooner than 5 minutes after the driver left he hit something with the rotary cutter (a bolt sticking out of the ground and unseen) in the brush which was 20 plus feet tall and it was thrown for more than a football field away and the bolt blew through the exterior wall of a nearby home directly in the line of flight path of the bolt and it blew through the exterior wall then the interior wall in the baby's room and it landed right on the floor next to the crib.

He called the dealer right then and there and told him to tell his driver to come back as he wanted nothing to do with this mower and he wanted a flail mower to replace it and the driver came back and picked up the tractor and mower and returned it with a Seppi Flail Shredder and he contract mowed for many years until he decided he could retire.


----------



## SkunkyLawnmowers (Oct 18, 2018)

northeast said:


> Nice work on the impellers and the post. Seeing someone take their time to do it right is nice to see! Did you re jet the machine before installing the impeller kit?


Thanks.

I have not installed a larger jet yet. I want to see the difference Parker's new snow boots make first. I might consider rejetting later in the season if we get enough snow. 

Have you done it? Noticed much difference?


----------



## northeast (Dec 29, 2017)

Yes I have, they are much improved with proper jetting. Parker deserves only the best, re jet him and he will show you his appreciation the very first storm.


----------



## SkunkyLawnmowers (Oct 18, 2018)

northeast said:


> Yes I have, they are much improved with proper jetting. Parker deserves only the best, re jet him and he will show you his appreciation the very first storm.


Yes, he does, as do all my power equipment children. They all get a new spark plug on their birthdays and a treat of fresh oil once a year. But everything in moderation. He's already started asking about a snow machine for Christmas - I'm hoping that he realises his new snow boots _are in fact_ his early Christmas present!!!


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

Good job taking the initiative to install impeller seals.They will certainly improve performance. 

I’ve discovered that they help a great deal with reducing housing damage when dealing with lots of road pebbles at the EOD. 

But to be honest, the chute collar is still the Achilles heel for slush removal. I urge you to install the updated chute if you truly want to be rid of any potential clogging.


----------



## SkunkyLawnmowers (Oct 18, 2018)

Thanks, drmerdp, I have it planned to install the modified chute this year. I was contemplating removing the lower cover on the old chute myself and then making good with new paint, sanding down etc but for less than $30 for a new one I'll just go that route and keep the old one as a spare. 

We've got 1 INCH forecast for next Thursday!!! I don't care what depth we get - if it's snowing I'm out there with Parker on his leash raring to go!! hahhahaha


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

SkunkyLawnmowers said:


> Yes, he does, as do all my power equipment children. They all get a new spark plug on their birthdays and a treat of fresh oil once a year. But everything in moderation. He's already started asking about a snow machine for Christmas - I'm hoping that he realises his new snow boots _are in fact_ his early Christmas present!!!


hope you have a nice blanket to keep him warm..........not on hot muffler tho........:wink2:


----------



## SkunkyLawnmowers (Oct 18, 2018)

hahahha 

The only blanklet Parker wants to see is one of SNOW!!!! :blowerhug:


----------



## leonz (Dec 12, 2014)

One word of warning Skunkylawmowers,

Once you remove the old chute and install the new one do not turn your back on Parker as he will yell out in fluent Japanese "about bloody time woman" and screams BONZAI, TORA, TORA, TORA as he runs over the old chute and crushes it and then goes back to his parking spot and shuts the engine off and says Whodiddat?


----------



## SkunkyLawnmowers (Oct 18, 2018)

hahahaha

Yes - and when I ask him what's all this 'tora tora' game, he'll say "NOOOOO - I was saying _ 'toro toro' _ - in other words he'll blame _Puffer_, his brother, as brothers are want to do.....


----------

